
How many photos/videos a day do mobile users capture? - fezz
Or also capture and share on instagram&#x2F;facebook&#x2F;snap?
======
coralreef
You can probably google it to find some stats, but its got to be several
billions if you're including anything uploaded to fb, instagram and snapchat.

------
jrowley
You may also want to distinguish between screenshots and regular images. On
weekdays I probably screenshot more 2 or 3 times more than I take photos with
my camera. On the weekend it's probably the opposite (because I'm playing
outside or socializing).

------
kleer001
Whoa, what a can of worms there.

on average? by location? by age? by phone model? by day of the week? by
holiday or festival? by location? by time of day? are they in school or
working or on vacation or sick? by data plan size? by income?

So many demographics.

What are you looking for?

~~~
fezz
More specifically would be the storage/bandwidth needed for the average mobile
user to move their photos/videos to the cloud.

One statistic I found was 150 photos/month. For videos, I've not found
anything yet but 10 mins/mo is a rough guestimate. Might be totally wrong...

